# Comment connaître le modèle de son Disque Dur?



## DarkPeDrO (20 Juillet 2008)

Hello Everybody,


J'aimerais savoir comment connaître le modèle exact du disque dur de mon MacBook acheté il y a de cela une semaine à la FNAC:

MacBook Blanc

Processeur: 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

Bon, je suis allé dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai choisi le volume, et cliqué sur le bouton "INFOS", et il m'a sorti ce nom:

FUJITSU MHY2160BH Media

Alors est-ce que le disque est vraiment un modèle fabriqué par Fujitsu, ou bien est-ce un Seagate, car je m'inquiète beaucoup au sujet de leurs disque durs défaillants (Seagate).

Merci.


----------



## zazthemac (20 Juillet 2008)

Oui c'est bien un fujitsu 160 Go.
Pour renseignement tu peux toujours aller dans les infs systeme et la tu a le descriptif de tout le matériel (applic >utilitaires> infos systeme


----------



## piercoco (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

oui il y a aussi la pomme, à propos de ce Mac, plus d'info, ATA série .....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Juillet 2008)

Hey,

Merci.

Et concernant les Seagate défectueux, les disques durs Fujitsu pour MacBook dernière génération, il n'y a aucun problème de DD défectueux n'est-ce pas?


----------



## piercoco (20 Juillet 2008)

Ca je ne sais pas !!!


----------

